# price of good uzbecks?



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

well, sooner or later were going to get a mobile kit of flying birds of all different breeds. planning on 8 maybe. Something to add to slowly most likely. There is a big community of foreigners who keep pigeons here in phoenix which i have manged to join defacto. Not the most friendly bunch though some are nice. Many do not speak English or atleast well. im digressing... anyways uzbecks... there are tons of them they have had two "shows" and both times filled with uzbecks. Seems they all have them and they dont really sell. These people are flying people i think really. So i assume they are flying stock. What would you expect for a pair? I wanted to buy this ash red t pattern/ ash yellow mosaic there but am waiting.


----------



## fantailgyrl (Jul 10, 2010)

i payed 150 for per pair they are a hard breed to find and even harder to get someone to sell them i happend to get very lucky and got some great birds!!


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Well, like I said, they are all around here. The type of people who have the birds just don't really use the internet or Craigslist to sell birds. 150 is too steep for me. Will have to befriend someone who already has them. The basrawi tumblers I have are really expensive too but I didn't pay anything for them just had them given to me along with 25ish other birds I had to find homes for.


----------



## fantailgyrl (Jul 10, 2010)

*hmm*

do the breeders out there fly them are just have them for looks .....while a good lookin bird is great ...id rather have those that can give a good show ....except maybe my fantails lol


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I don't know for sure. These people do not attend shows for the most part. Most don't band them either I think. I only went to sell tipplers. This was the first one it had more people at this one than the one other day. My brother made a video. You sure would have probably liked to see them all. I'd say atleast 75 were there if not more. I'm just looking for a pair or a pair of eggs. All I want is two offsprings.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/quick-video-of-a-small-pigeon-meet-in-phoenix-59072.html


----------



## fantailgyrl (Jul 10, 2010)

*hmmm nice video*

some nice lookin birds but if u want performance ask someone for there number so u can watch them fly at there loft only way to make sure they are performance birds....are if there cheap enough buy a pair and take a chance...i noticed they had some of the shortfaced uzbecks ....u get those ure gonna have to get foster parents .....


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I may have to take you up on your offer later on. I was just looking into it. Like I said they would be for mobile flying. Trained to fly out of a basket at any location. All the birds I would put into that team would be hand raised so beak size doesn't matter. Although I think they are large enough to feed there young. Looks the same size of German owls. That and I doubt they foaster these birds out. Like I said most don't band or attend shows or anything. A lot of these birds probably come straight out of the middle east. I don't know everybody there but I'm pretty sure a lot moved out here late in life. They import birds or they smuggle them in. These guys know these performance breeds a lot better than most people here. Only thing is they grown up with the birds there whole life and they look at them different than we do. We like talking about them but to them it's nothing special.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Here's the show that was on last Sunday. I'll probably make it a thing to go to. Out of birds to sell now though.


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Print,
I have a old Romanian friend from Galati with Galati rollers he imported. Every time I go over to talk birds we always talk about everything under the sun. But if you visit enough and talk enough they might just give you a bird. Try offering them some. It comes down to " I'll do anything for a friend " kind of thing. After 3 years he just gave me 2 breeding pair and 6 babies. Tried to give him money for them but he wouldn't have it. So I got him some feed and meds for his flock. Keep trying you never know.
logangrmnr


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Yeah, I wasn't really serious. I told you the story about my neighbor right? Lives a mile down my road where my community mailbox is and saw his birds flying and just decided I would nock on the door. He has been giving me free birds ever sense. But that was more because he doesn't like removing eggs and always have oop baby's (pure tipplers). I tried giving him stuff but he won't take anything. Not even fake eggs. He said he wouldn't pay 1 dollar for a pigeon and doesn't believe in selling them. His friend also gave me birds, to which I gave him all my doves. Then shortly after I took all 30 of his tumblers which were all his pigeons. He told to keep his basrawis which before that when he had no intention on giving me the bird told me he paid $1200. They have turned out to be great. As for the Uzbeks... Im just fishing around. I want a kit of 8-12 birds of all different breeds. They will mobile fly and I'll be able to take them out fly them individually. That way I can have many breeds, fly them, and not have to breed. I will not get a flock of another breed other than tipplers and basrawi. I did finally find out what my friend down the street wants, blue bars. His loft got overran with grizzles awhile ago and now he only has a couple silver bars and wants blues again. So i will be helping him out with that.


----------

